# C# Schulung Empfehlungen



## M-Ott (15 Januar 2016)

Hallo,
in unserer Firma programmieren wir das HMI mit C#. Zur Zeit macht das nur mein Kollege, aber ich merke nach einem Jahr Betriebszugehörigkeit immer mehr, dass es dringend nötig ist, dass ich mich auch damit auseinandersetze. Die Schulungsvideos von Microsoft kenne ich, aber ich habe hier auf der Arbeit nicht wirklich die Zeit und Ruhe mich damit zu befassen, also möchte ich eine Schulung besuchen. Google gibt eine wahre Flut von Ergebnissen zurück. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, welche Kurse / Anbieter das Geld tatsächlich Wert sind.

Kennt jemand aus eigener Erfahrung gute C# Schulungen beziehungsweise allgemein empfehlenswerte Kursanbieter im IT-Bereich im Raum Frankfurt am Main?


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Januar 2016)

Hallo Michael,
ich habe keine direkte Empfehlung für dich - nur einen anderen Denkansatz :
C# sollte nicht das eigentliche Problem sein. Es ist aus meiner Sicht eher das Framework - hier wahrscheinlich ja  .Net. Ich würde dir vorschlagen, dich eher in die Richtung zu orientieren und das auch vielleicht schon mit der Maßgabe, was du genau machen möchtest.
Mal so eine Frage nebenher : auf welcher Basis läuft eure C#-HMI ? Vielleicht ist der Hersteller davon auch ein möglicher Ansprechpartner ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Bapho (15 Januar 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe mit einer älteren Ausgabe dieses Buches gute Erfahrungen  gemacht.  https://www.rheinwerk-verlag.de/einstieg-in-c-mit-visual-studio-2015_3814/
Das fängt sehr im Urschleim an, was ich aber gut finde und man sich da an das Visual Studio und das Framework gewöhnen kann.
Später war ich dann auf so ein kostenloses Buch gestoßen und habe damit weitergemacht.
Zur Schulung war ich dann mal bei SoftEd, das war recht gut. Für SQL war ich dann nochmal da und kann das empfehlen.
Ich habe mir das soweit draufgeschafft, dass ich mir so allerlei  Helferlein wie Logfiles usw. machen kann. Also meist Zugriff auf die  SPS, Datenbanken, verpackt mit einer simplen Visu bzw. als Dienst. Zur  Zeit muß ich wieder mehr S7 machen und da bleibt c# etwas auf der  Strecke.

Nachtrag: hier das "kostenlose" Buch http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/visual_csharp_2012/


----------



## M-Ott (15 Januar 2016)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage nebenher : auf welcher Basis läuft eure C#-HMI ? Vielleicht ist der Hersteller davon auch ein möglicher Ansprechpartner


TP700 comfort


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Januar 2016)

@Michael:
So meinte ich das eigentlich nicht. Ich dachte mehr an so etwas (für die Visu-Basis) :
TwinCat oder VisiWin oder Deltalogic oder ...
also die Software hinter Visual Studio, die die SPS-Anbindung (ggf.) umsetzt ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## MasterOhh (15 Januar 2016)

Ich glaube so ein 5 Tage Chrash-Kurs bringt da nicht all zu viel. Oder war da eher was in Richtung Abendschule gedacht? .Net habe ich mit Learning by Doing gelernt (ich würd meine Expertise in diesem Feld mittlerweile als gesundes Mittelmaß einordnen). 

Für HMIs ist das Datenhandling und Strukturierung wichtig und das man mit den ganzen Controls arbeiten kann. Aber da gibt es zig Mrd Beispiele und Tutorials im Netz. Angefangen bei simplen Code Snippets bis hin zu richtig ausführlichen Erläuterungen.
Wenn ihr mit Visualstudio arbeitet, kannst du dir auch einen Großteil der Oberflächen einfach zusammenklicken.

Ansonsten häng dich bei deinem Kollegen mit ran. Schau dir an ob er sich schon irgendewelche Standards ausgearbeitet hat etc. pp.
Das ist halt der Nachteil wenn man die HMIs selber programmiert, man muss da schon etwas mehr hinter stecken als wenn man nur irgendwas schnell mal in WinCC o.ä.. Zusammenklickert.
Der Vorteil (der bei uns noch überwiegt) man ist nicht auf den Funktionsumfang einer bestimmten Software beschränkt. Daher gibt es ja jetzt auch einige Visu-Anbieter die im Prinzip einen funktionierenden Rahmen anbieten (mit dem auch ein Hochsprachen-Laie was auf die Beine stellen kann) aber dazu noch den ganzen Unterbau für die Experten offen lassen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Januar 2016)

@MasterOhh:
Dennoch ist es gerade bei .Net schon sinnig, wenn in einem "5 Tage Crashkurs" die Grundlagen erstmal gelegt werden.
Viele Dinge, die man natürlich als Beispiel aus dem Netz laden kann, werden sonst gar nicht klar.
Das "Learning bei Doing" kommt dann anschließend und da geht dann (nach meiner Erfahrung hierzu) noch einmal so richtig Zeit rein ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## MasterOhh (15 Januar 2016)

Dann kann er sich aber auch das sehr gute Buch "Visual C# 12" (link hat Bapho in Antwort 3 gepostet) zu Gemüte führen. 
Da sind alle Grundlagen sehr ausführlich enthalten. Is natürlich etwas trockener (obwohl dieses Buch sehr anschaulich geschrieben wurde) als eine Schulung. Aber man kann so die Themenbereiche im eigenen Tempo durchgehen.


----------



## M-Ott (18 Januar 2016)

@Larry:
Ich kann auf Anhieb gar nicht sagen, über welche Programmbibliotheken die Anbindung an die SPS läuft.

@MasterOhh
Ich würde mir nur zu gerne Bücher, Videos etc. zu Gemüte führen. Leider weiß ich, dass ich, wenn ich hier in der Firma sitze, nicht mal zwei Stunden ungestört bin, deswegen bleibt mir nur die Möglichkeit, irgendwas außer Haus zu machen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Januar 2016)

@Michael:
Ich denke mal, dass du mit deinem Ansatz (Schulung) um überhaupt erstmal den Einstieg zu bekommen, vollkommen richtig bist.
Du solltest dir nur vorher schon mal klar darüber sein, wohin genau der Zug für dich gehen soll (Beispiel : Controls entwickeln).
Meine Frage nach dem Hintergrundsystem hatte den Grund :  manche von den Herstellern bieten selbst sehr gute Schulungen an (z.B. Inosoft - VisiWin ... aber auch bei Beckhoff - TwinCat kann ich mir das sehr gut vorstellen).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## MasterOhh (18 Januar 2016)

M-Ott schrieb:


> @Larry:
> Ich kann auf Anhieb gar nicht sagen, über welche Programmbibliotheken die Anbindung an die SPS läuft.
> 
> @MasterOhh
> Ich würde mir nur zu gerne Bücher, Videos etc. zu Gemüte führen. Leider weiß ich, dass ich, wenn ich hier in der Firma sitze, nicht mal zwei Stunden ungestört bin, deswegen bleibt mir nur die Möglichkeit, irgendwas außer Haus zu machen.



Dr. Google findet ja einige Schulungsangebote zum Thema C#, allerdings scheinen sich die meisten an Leute zu richten die schon Erfahrungen mit einer anderen Hochsprache haben (Java, C(++), etc). Wenn du was findest, das deinem Level entspricht (und deine Firma das abnickt) ist es auf jeden Fall nicht verkehrt. 
ABER, ein 5 Tage Kurs ist ein 5 Tage Kurs. Du wirst nicht umhin kommen in der Firma und/oder zu Hause weiter zu machen. Sonst ist das Wissen nach nem Monat wieder futsch. 
Wenn du kannst, denk dir ein Projekt aus (oder finde irgend eins mit überschaubarem Umfang, an dem ihr schon gearbeitet habt) und fang an. 
Ich habe mittlerweile einen ganzen Ordner voll mit kleinen und umfangreicheren Tools, die alle immer dann entstanden sind, wenn ich mal wieder dazu gekommen bin meine Hochsprachen-Programmierkenntnisse zu erweitern.


----------

